# Keyboard Replacement?



## A.C.Sanchez (Sep 23, 2011)

Has anyone found a good keyboard replacement? I'm using Liberty40 right now, and this ROM rips in every possible way, except I hate the GB keyboard because the keys are too small (especially the space bar). Does anyone use a good replacement keyboard that they would recommend?


----------



## crupp (Sep 15, 2011)

A.C.Sanchez said:


> Has anyone found a good keyboard replacement? I'm using Liberty40 right now, and this ROM rips in every possible way, except I hate the GB keyboard because the keys are too small (especially the space bar). Does anyone use a good replacement keyboard that they would recommend?


Swift Key X, is a good replacement.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

If you have amazon app store. Today's free app is one of the best keyboard replacement also. I love it. It has lots of theme features for iit and very accurate and all. Check put thumb keyboard.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

SwiftKeyX is free on GetJar. I use that. Also "perfect keyboard" is good.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I used swift key but some reason it's not so good on the Droid bionic and doesn't auto correct or this. It was buggy but not sure when the new update hit. But so far thumb keyboard is awesome.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

+1 for thumb keyboard

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## entr0py (Sep 27, 2011)

Thumb keyboard is great. It was free from Amazon today and I was pleasantly surprised with the amount of customization and features.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## A.C.Sanchez (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tips all. Thumb Keyboard (free from Amazon) is pretty great. It's almost exactly what I was looking for, and the customization seems pretty in depth.

Great advice!


----------



## moset (Sep 22, 2011)

Touch pal seems to work well. Good prediction and you can slide or tap. And it's free from the market. Nice size keys and edit arrows are easy to activate.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

my question is where did all of you people get Liberty? I haven't seen it posted on these forums


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

"mikeymop said:


> my question is where did all of you people get Liberty? I haven't seen it posted on these forums


from your PC go to and irc, enter a name, enter #bionic as the channel. If theres a build up you'll have liberty. If not check back later. You'll get one.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

So u can't do irc on phone? Really hate using my laptop


terryrook said:


> from your PC go to and irc, enter a name, enter #bionic as the channel. If theres a build up you'll have liberty. If not check back later. You'll get one.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

moosc said:


> So u can't do irc on phone? Really hate using my laptop
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Sure, AndroIRC is free and pretty good. Just use it to connect to server irc.andirc.net and then join #bionic.


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

+1 for thumb keyboard

It look a little getting use to but its probably one of the best but before I got it i downloaded a thumb keyboard.apk from 4shared.com. instantly fell in love and thank goodness for amazon's free app of the day.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd like to see aoap keyboard on liberty when its all said and done


----------

